# Doodling and personality



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

I wondered what different types of doodles each personality type / function / temperament had.

For example, when I doodle, I usually draw boxes and other hard-edged lines, or weird trees. Other people have more flow-y doodles, or realistic sketches... 

I just wondered if there was any correlation between doodles and types. And also under what circumstances do you doodle?

Cheers,


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Squares, flowers, and hearts. I used to be OCD with drawing my squares, and I would make a chequered pattern out of them.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

I doodle faces, trees, clothing designs for characters, the backs of people who are sitting in front of me in class (half of my senior-year sketchbook is really detailed sketches of backs, orz), Pokemon, characters, certain parts of the body (lots of hipbone doodles), pretty much whatever's on my mind. sometimes I just start drawing lines and hope that something cool happens.

aaand I'm an ENFP. c:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think P types would make up most of the doodlers


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are some examples of things I have doodled in notebooks. The more detailed doodles were drawn during boring classes a long time ago, when I was supposed to be taking notes.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Snail, you're epic at art!!

I tend to draw stick figures having wars, trees, cats, warrior cats, warrior guys, scary monsters and random shapes with eyes and mouths XD I'm ENFP


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

I doodle poodles .. xD

.. In all seriousness though, i doodle random shapes, faces, flowers, trees, and most of all ... stick figures.


----------



## Eighty (Apr 6, 2011)

squiggles?

I think the doodles you do when you're on the phone are the truest form of doodling.

I draw lots of circles too, I heard that means you're nuts!


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I've taken to drawing shapes (particularly circles), because I can't for the life of me come up with random objects and characters to draw.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I doodle geometric designs, mostly. It happens when I'm just sitting around having my mind wander and also happen to have paper and a pencil near me.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Cubes, fractals, geometric designs, robots, cute things with big eyes, symbols, trees...


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I doodle geometric shapes in patterns, usually the it turns into a picture filling up a greater amount of page space. To the picture, I don't just have straight edged geometric shapes, but also curved lines, swirls. Usually I will add some degree of detail (patterns within patterns) and for some reason I like to connect everything. I like working with patterns though. I don't really draw pictures that involve "scenes" that have a narrative, like snail. Mine are usually pictures with connected shapes and patterns.

Other times I will doodle flowers, circular shapes, scribbles.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

susurration said:


> I doodle geometric shapes in patterns, usually the it turns into a picture filling up a greater amount of page space. To the picture, I don't just have straight edged geometric shapes, but also curved lines, swirls. Usually I will add some degree of detail (patterns within patterns) and for some reason I like to connect everything. I like working with patterns though. I don't really draw pictures that involve "scenes" that have a narrative, like snail. Mine are usually pictures with connected shapes and patterns.
> 
> Other times I will doodle flowers, circular shapes, scribbles.




























I do that too, but at a certain point, I don't call it doodling anymore, and just start calling it fine art. I'm not really sure what the distinction is, except that people are willing to pay for one and not the other.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I do different scripts.Words I like.When I am angry and have to be quiet usually..I would write a powerful word in a variety of scripts.

When I try and doodle things, they all end up looking..well, ugly, like not anything. A spider web (a geometric one) is about the only thing I can doodle and still tell what it is.

@snail , you've got some incredible ability.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Sharp lines, curves, a lot of shading, spikes (abstract), hooks (abstract), trees, flowers, loops, letters.

When I'm in a mood: weird ideas articulated in lines and creatures and doodles of my fantasies. An example of the latter is when I posted that picture of a city in a tea cup a while back.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

snail said:


> I do that too, but at a certain point, I don't call it doodling anymore, and just start calling it fine art. I'm not really sure what the distinction is, except that people are willing to pay for one and not the other.


Snail, these are quite simply amazing. I would love to watch you creating these drawings and the process you go through.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

spirals and flowers, vines....patterns


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Faces, almost exclusively.


----------



## keelinyeah (Dec 27, 2010)

I love to doodle! I can't sit still and not do something. Faces are my favorite thing to draw.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I just draw smiley faces:happy: Lots and lots of smiley faces.Occasionally, maybe flowers. Just simple stuff without much detail.


----------

